# 

## bedziu

Witam,

Mam pytanie odnoście materiałów do CO. Jeden hydraulik doradza mi miedź, drugi twierdzi, że to już przeszłość i teraz robi się ze specjalnie utwardzanego plastiku a miedż często się rozszczelnia. Proponuje też aby większość rur w kotłowni schować w ściany i zatynkować lub obłożyć płytkami. Nie wiem czy to bezpieczne i czy w razie przeciekania nie trzeba będzie rozwalać ścian.
Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia w tych tematach. Bardzo proszę o opinię i porady.
Dziękuję

----------


## nom

> a miedż często się rozszczelnia.


No jak robi byle jak to mu się rozszczelnia.  :Smile: 
Ja mam ponad 10 lat instalację miedzianą na wodę i CO i nie zauważyłem rozszczelnień. 
Plastik jest teraz dużo tańszy (chyba, bo nie orientuje się w cenach), ale plastik plastikowi nierówny. Poszukaj jakie rury są dobre. A na plastiku kamień nie osiada bardziej niż na miedzi?

----------


## listek

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytanie odnoście materiałów do CO. Jeden hydraulik doradza mi miedź, drugi twierdzi, że to już przeszłość i teraz robi się ze specjalnie utwardzanego plastiku a miedż często się rozszczelnia. Proponuje też aby większość rur w kotłowni schować w ściany i zatynkować lub obłożyć płytkami. Nie wiem czy to bezpieczne i czy w razie przeciekania nie trzeba będzie rozwalać ścian.
> Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia w tych tematach. Bardzo proszę o opinię i porady.
> Dziękuję


Ja do rozdzielaczy mam wszystko na pexie. Natomiast od rozdzielaczy do kotła  CO i zbiornika CWU ma wszystko w miedzi. Rurki miedziane "puszczone" po ścianach i zalożone peszle.
Instalator twierdził, że gdybym w przyszłości chciał zastosować kocioł np na paliwa stałe to miedź jest pewniejsza od platiku (odporność na wyzszą temp).

Zrobisz jak zechcesz.

----------


## boguslaw

Przeczytajcie ten tekst:

Jednorodna instalacja z miedzi = niepisana gwarancja trwałości instalacji na dziesięciolecia.


W ostatnich dekadach ubiegłego wieku  nastąpiło znaczne nasilenie korozji w instalacjach,
szczególnie wody użytkowej. Podstawową przyczyną tego zjawiska jest stale pogarszająca się jakość wody użytkowej zawierającej coraz to większą gamę aktywnych, szkodliwych dla metali związków chemicznych oraz w coraz wyższym stężeniu, używanych w aktywnym uzdatnianiu wody dla celów spożywczych, chloru czy ozonu.
Między innymi taka sytuacja wymusiła wprowadzenie do wykonawstwa instalacji wodociągowych  i grzewczych  nowych materiałów o większej odporności korozyjnej tj. miedzi  i jej stopów oraz tworzyw sztucznych. Nie bez znaczenia było również wzorowanie się na trendach występujących „na Zachodzie”, w tym również w Stanach Zjednoczonych i Kanadzie, gdzie instalacje miedziane stanowią poważny procent wszystkich instalacji.
Obecnie można kategorycznie stwierdzić, iż rury miedziane oraz z tworzyw wyparły całkowicie rury stalowe ocynkowane  jako materiału do budowy instalacji dla wody oraz c.o.

Miedź jest doskonałym materiałem konstrukcyjnym instalacji wodociągowych, instalacji ogrzewania wodnego, klimatyzacji a również instalacji gazowej i instalacji specjalnych.
-Wielostronność zastosowania tego samego materiału we wszystkich rodzajach instalacji, 
 umożliwia stosowanie jednej techniki instalacyjnej w całym obiekcie.
-Doskonała odporność miedzi na działanie korozyjne wody daje gwarancję wieloletniej   
 bezawaryjnej pracy instalacji. Dla instalacji wodociągowej zakłada się trwałość 40-letnią, dla
 instalacji centralnego ogrzewania nawet wyższą.
-Instalacje z miedzi cechuje duża łatwość montażu oraz estetyka wykonania.
-Koszt instalacji z miedzi oraz tworzyw jest porównywalny, lecz miedź jest m.in. odporna na 
  wysoką temperaturę- przypadkowe przegrzanie instalacji czy też dyfuzję gazów.
-Miedź podlega w całości recyklingowi, co stwarza możliwość odzysku znacznej kwoty  
  nakładów poniesionych na jej budowę a co ważniejsze miedź daje możliwość całkowitego 
  zawracania już użytych elementów instalacji do ponownego ich zagospodarowania.

W obecnie budowanych instalacjach nader często spotyka się nieuzasadnione a często wręcz szkodliwe dla trwałości i prawidłowego, ekonomicznego funkcjonowania instalacji łączenie 
jej składowych zbudowanych z różnych metali. Dzieje się tak z ewidentną szkodą dla klientów, którzy w krótkim czasie będą zmuszeni do kapitalnego remontu niedawno zbudowanej instalacji. Przyczyną takiego stanu rzeczy jest uleganie magii rożnych promocji oraz zwykła niewiedza  w tym niestety również instalatorów.
Łączenie różnych metali jest dopuszczalne lecz nie wszystkich i tylko pod pewnymi warunkami. Tworzące się na połączeniach ogniwa elektrochemiczne powodują szybkie rozpuszczanie się  żelaza, cynku czy aluminium. Nawet mimo braku metalicznego styku miedź stymuluje korozję wymienionych materiałów. Jony miedzi osadzają się w miejscach zapoczątkowanych już wżerów i powodują bardzo szybkie zniszczenie w/w materiałów. 
W instalacjach c.o. łączenie stali i miedzi jest dopuszczalne warunkowo w układach zamkniętych gwarantujących jedynie śladową obecność tlenu natomiast nie jest dopuszczalne stosowanie w jednym obiegu wodnym miedzi i aluminium.
Proszę zatem się zastanowić  jak powyższa uwaga ma się do gazowych kotłów c.o., w których wymiennik zbudowany jest z miedzi zabudowanych w połączeniu z  np. członowymi
grzejnikami aluminiowymi zwanych potocznie „żeberkami”. 
Czy ktoś klientów uprzedza  o występujących w tym wypadku zagrożeniu dla trwałości instalacji?



Jedyną pewną gwarancją trwałości i osiągnięcia naprawdę podeszłego wieku dla instalacji centralnego ogrzewania jest zbudowanie jej z jednorodnego, odpornego na większość możliwych szkodliwych czynników materiału czyli z miedzi.
Kocioł z miedzianym wymiennikiem, rury miedziane oraz grzejniki w których woda płynie w rurach miedzianych...

Warunkiem dobrej, wysokosprawnej, bezszmerowej pracy instalacji a również warunkiem długiego okresu jej żywotności jest jej staranne, zgodne z zasadami sztuki instalatorskiej zbudowanie. Miedź w instalacji podlega jedynie korozji wżerowej będącej wynikiem zniszczenia jej ochronnej warstewki tlenkowej przez np. krążące wewnątrz instalacji zanieczyszczenia mechaniczne., lub źle wykonane lutowanie. Stąd prosty wymóg filtrowania
wody krążącej w instalacji. Drugą formę korozji czyli korozję erozyjną wywołuje zbyt burzliwy przepływ wody przy ściankach przewodów. Istotne jest zatem utrzymanie właściwych prędkości przepływów wody, a także ograniczenie wszelkich zakłóceń przepływu
typu przewężeń, nadlewów lutowniczych, niewłaściwie wykonanych odgałęzień itp.
Należy usunąć wszelkie zadziory spowodowane cięciem, należy ogratować i dobrze  skalibrować końce montowanych rur. Przy gięciu rur należy unikać powstania przewężeń a dłuższe odcinki powinny zawierać możliwość kompensacji naturalnej lub U-kompensatory wydłużenia liniowego. Współczynnik rozszerzalności cieplnej miedzi jest około 1,5 raza większy niż stali.
Wszystkie wyżej wymienione czynniki pogarszające jakość pracy instalacji zbudowanej z miedzi i wpływające na jej  żywotność zależą w gruncie rzeczy od należytej dbałości oraz
wiedzy instalatora . To od jakości wykonania instalacji zależy, czy instalacja podczas pracy będzie szumieć, postukiwać lub czy nie pojawią się w niej szybko nieuzasadnione wycieki....

We właściwie zaprojektowanej i poprawnie wykonanej instalacji centralnego ogrzewania z rur miedzianych praktycznie nie występują zagrożenia korozyjne.

Należy dążyć do stosowania możliwie jednorodnych materiałów we wszystkich urządzeniach.
Najwłaściwsze jest zastosowanie kotłów ze stali stopowych, kotłów żeliwnych lub kotłów przepływowych z wężownicą z rur miedzianych.
Jeśli chodzi o grzejniki to z punktu widzenia trwałości nie ma żadnych ograniczeń w stosowaniu grzejników żeliwnych. Ich ewidentną wadą jest duży ciężar, mała estetyka oraz bardzo duża pojemność wodna.

Idealnymi grzejnikami dla instalacji z miedzi są grzejniki również miedziane.

----------


## edde

dla porównania i obiektywności znajdź gdzieś jeszcze tekst o braku korozji w tworzywach sztucznych, wtedy znowu pozostanie tylko argument wysokich temperatur dla paliw stałych...

----------


## nom

> Idealnymi grzejnikami dla instalacji z miedzi są grzejniki również miedziane.


http://<br />
<br />
Ja tylko doda... :smile:<br />

----------


## zbigmor

Ja powiem tak: jeszcze nie słyszałem, żeby instalacja CO z miedzi (jakiejkolwiek)miała wady (poza błędami wykonawczymi), a istnieją one już od dawna.
Z plastikiem już tak różowo nie jest. Po pierwsze nie jest tak przetestowany (te, które były na początku stosowane to już nie te same co teraz) i jest jego wiele rodzajów/producentów o różnej jakości i budowie.
Budujący się kolega stwierdził, że cenowo to wychodzi bardzo podobnie.
Wyboru trzeba samemu dokonać, ale dla mnie sprawa jest jasna.

----------


## boguslaw

Tzw. grzejniki "aluminiowe" dawniej wykonywane były z czystego aluminium.

Obecnie grzejniki aluminiowe wykonywane są głównie ze złomu aluminium + dodatek aluminium i ew. innych metali. Nie da się przecież przed wytopem złomu  usunąć farb i mnóstwa innych domieszek i komponentów, w skład których wchodzi cała masa niepożądanych metali i związków chemicznych.

*W zależności od składu złomu w skład metalu tych grzejników wchodzi pół tablicy Mendelejewa.*

To producenci grzejników ze złomu wyprodukowali do tego pozytywną dla siebie  ideologię, że to bardzo dobrze że są to stopy....
Tymczasem wewnątrz tej mało przewidywalnej pod względem składu chemicznego mieszaniny rozmaitych metali jedynie z przewagą glinu - jest tysiące, setki tysięcy ogniw elektrochemicznych, które bez wątpienia wpłyną w sposób bardzo istotny na żywotność tych żeberek.

Tylko, kto weźmie pod uwagę wspomnianą przyczynę, jeżeli utrwali się w świadomości kłamliwy przekaz o rzekomej dłuższej żywotności ???

----------


## Depi

Boguś - a możesz wpisać gdzieś sobie w stopce, że nie jesteś obiektywny, bo sprzedajesz grzejniki z miedzi?

----------


## boguslaw

A co niby ma piernik do wiatraka?
Polemizuj na argumenty a nie znowu niepotrzebne argumentum ad personam.....

A nie przyszło Ci do głowy, że znacznie lepiej znam się na tym, np. od Ciebie i od wielu, wielu innych?
Mam pełne prawo, ba obowiązek, do wyrażenia swojego poglądu na ten temat jak i na każdy inny.
Udowodnij mi, że się mylę, jak potrafisz, bez rozmywania wątku.

A Ty, jesteś obiektywny?
A jest tutaj na forum ktoś obiektywny?
A czy w ogóle istnieje na świecie ktoś obiektywny?
A czy istnieje prawda obiektywna?

----------


## Depi

> A co niby ma piernik do wiatraka?
> Polemizuj na argumenty a nie znowu niepotrzebne argumentum ad personam.....
> 
> A nie przyszło Ci do głowy, że znacznie lepiej znam się na tym, np. od Ciebie i od wielu, wielu innych?
> Mam pełne prawo, ba obowiązek, do wyrażenia swojego poglądu na ten temat jak i na każdy inny.
> Udowodnij mi, że się mylę, jak potrafisz, bez rozmywania wątku.
> 
> A Ty, jesteś obiektywny?
> A jest tutaj na forum ktoś obiektywny?
> ...


Drogi Bogusiu - przecież ja wcale z Tobą nie polemizuję! Myślę jednak, że jest to informacja, która powinna gdzieś przy każdej tego typu wypowiedzi się znaleźć, że jesteś osobiście i materialnie zainteresowany krzewieniem akurat takiej wersji. Nie oznacza to, że nie masz racji, a miedź na pewno nie jest zła, ale nie jesteś bezstronnym fachowcem. To wszystko.

Czy prawda obiektywna istnieje? To zależy pewnie od przyjętych założeń aksjologicznych. W naukach ścisłych i przyrodniczych (a na nich opiera się budownictwo) raczej przyjmuje się, że twierdzenia naukowe powinny być falsyfikowalne, czyli zgadzać się z empirią. Ergo - uznaje się, że jest prawda obiektywna.

Oczywiście nigdy do kategorii twierdzeń falsyfikowalnych nie zaliczymy zdania, że "coś jest LEPSZE (NAJLEPSZE)", bo to nie jest pojęcie ostre. Można np. powiedzieć, że miedź ma niższą rozszerzalność cieplną, niż PP. To chyba uznasz za stwierdzenie obiektywnie prawdziwe?

----------


## BOHO

> Boguś - a możesz wpisać gdzieś sobie w stopce, że nie jesteś obiektywny, bo sprzedajesz grzejniki z miedzi?


  :Lol:

----------


## boguslaw

Depi. A jaka informacja powinna się znaleźć w Twojej stopce.
Pokaż mi na tym forum jak to piszesz "bezstronnego fachowca"...

Ja piszę rzeczy, które zgodne są z moimi przekonaniami i z moją wiedzą. 
Jak się okazuje bardzo często,  nie tylko z moimi przekonaniami i nie tylko moją wiedzą. 

Czepianie się, że w krótkiej kilkulinijkowej wypowiedzi na konkretny temat nie uwzględniłem wszelkich ewentualności ii odrębności to zwykłe czepianie się...
*Rozwiń temat, jeśli masz coś do powiedzenia lub do dopowiedzenia*, a nie czepiaj się jak niedorostek.
Wnieś coś do tematu wątku...
Jesteś to winien jego autorowi...

Myślę sobie, że zrezygnuję z wyjazdu na Zjazd bo Ty masz tam być.....
Skoro piszesz, że miedź nie jest zła, i zgadzasz się jak piszesz z tezami przytoczonej przeze mnie wypowiedzi ............................to właściwie o co Ci chodzi?
Nie potrafisz się powstrzymać, żeby mi dokopać?
Uważasz się za kogoś lepszego i obiektywnego?
Jak się mają twoje wstawki do tematu wątku?
Przydają się do czegoś czytającym?
Są dobre? pożyteczne?

----------


## zbigmor

> Depi. A jaka informacja powinna się znaleźć w Twojej stopce.
> Pokaż mi na tym forum jak to piszesz "bezstronnego fachowca"...
> 
> Ja piszę rzeczy, które zgodne są z moimi przekonaniami i z moją wiedzą. 
> Jak się okazuje bardzo często,  nie tylko z moimi przekonaniami i nie tylko moją wiedzą. 
> 
> Czepianie się, że w krótkiej kilkulinijkowej wypowiedzi na konkretny temat nie uwzględniłem wszelkich ewentualności ii odrębności to zwykłe czepianie się...
> *Rozwiń temat, jeśli masz coś do powiedzenia lub do dopowiedzenia*, a nie czepiaj się jak niedorostek.
> Wnieś coś do tematu wątku...
> ...



Napiszę tak: prawie zawsze zgadzam się z twoimi wypowiedziami, ale część racji muszę przyznać Depi. Uczciwie byłoby przynajmniej dodać polecając jakieś rozwiązanie, że nasza znajomość tematu jest spowodowana doświadczeniem na tym polu z produkcji/sprzedaży/serwisowania. To wiele wyjaśnia. Nawet pisząc mądre rzeczy nie trzymasz się w pełni faktów, ale piszesz również o odczuciach (co samo w sobie nie jest niczym złym). Np. napisałeś, że ewidentną wadą grzjników żeliwnych jest duży ciężar (choć sam zapewne wiesz, że to nie musi być wadą), mała estetyka (a to należy do gustu) i duża pojemność wodna (co czasami jest zaletą). Ja zgadzam się, że te wymienione cechy to wady, ale wiem, że nie zawsze, czyli określenie "ewidentne wady" nie jest prawdziwe.

----------


## BOHO

> Myślę sobie, że zrezygnuję z wyjazdu na Zjazd bo Ty masz tam być.....


no chyba trzeba będzie odwołać imprezę ! bez Bogusia Zjazd nie ma sensu..... 

PS. straszysz, czy obiecujesz ?   :Wink2:

----------


## BOHO

> Przydają się do czegoś czytającym?
> Są dobre? pożyteczne?


moim zdaniem uwaga, że zajmujesz się bogusławie sprzedażą tych grzejników i jesteś przez to materialnie zainteresowany w temacie, ma swoją wagę dla czytelników wątku...... nie jest to bowiem obiektywna opinia.....

----------


## boguslaw

BOHO! Co ty właściwie chcesz autorowi wątku powiedzieć poprzez swoje dwie wypowiedzi? 
Ja będę jednak nieco grzeczniejszy od Ciebie...
Problem w tym, że dyskusja może przenieść się na Zjazd i go niepotrzebnie zakłócić. A tego nie chcemy, prawda?
A co będzie jeśli ktoś wobec mnie zamiast siły argumentu, zechce użyć argumentu siły? Nie odpowiadam za siebie... 
Tyle agresji przeciwko mnie, że aż trudno czasem zdzierżyć.....
------------------------------------------------------


zbigmor. Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi....A Ty wypowiadzasz się na forum jako kto?
Wykonawca? Handlowiec? Inwestor?
Każdy z nas jest po trosze wszystkim.................

Na jakiej podstawie zbigmor sądzisz, że to był mój pogląd na temat żeliwa?
Bo nie napisałem: cytuję? "...." koniec cyt.

----------


## BOHO

> BOHO! Co ty właściwie chcesz autorowi wątku powiedzieć poprzez swoje dwie wypowiedzi? 
> Ja będę jednak nieco grzeczniejszy od Ciebie...
> Problem w tym, że dyskusja może przenieść się na Zjazd i go niepotrzebnie zakłócić. A tego nie chcemy, prawda?
> A co będzie jeśli ktoś wobec mnie zamiast siły argumentu, zechce użyć argumentu siły? Nie odpowiadam za siebie... 
> Tyle agresji przeciwko mnie, że aż trudno czasem zdzierżyć.....


znajdź szybko kogoś, kto cię potrzyma za rękę, ba na pewno zaraz stanie się coś strasznego ! wszędzie ta agresja.....
na Zjeździe wszyscy na pewno będą czyhali na twą cnotę, więc może faktycznie zastanów się czy pojechać....   :Lol:  

jeżeli za siebie nie odpowiadasz to radzę wizytę u specjalisty....

----------


## zbigmor

> BOHO! Co ty właściwie chcesz autorowi wątku powiedzieć poprzez swoje dwie wypowiedzi? 
> Ja będę jednak nieco grzeczniejszy od Ciebie...
> Problem w tym, że dyskusja może przenieść się na Zjazd i go niepotrzebnie zakłócić. A tego nie chcemy, prawda?
> A co będzie jeśli ktoś wobec mnie zamiast siły argumentu, zechce użyć argumentu siły? Nie odpowiadam za siebie... 
> Tyle agresji przeciwko mnie, że aż trudno czasem zdzierżyć.....
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> zbigmor. Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi....A Ty wypowiadzasz się na forum jako kto?
> ...



Nie rozumiem. Pisze w swoim poście o cechach produktu i dziwisz się, że ktoś rozumie tą wypowiedź jako Twoje zdanie?
Jeśli gdzieś cytuję kogoś opinię, z którą się nie zgadzam to o tym informuję. Gdy takiej informacji brak to oczywistym jest, że jest to również moja opinia. Masz na to jakąś inną teorię?
A co do miedzi to popieram jako użytkownik, inżynier oraz pewnie jako wykonawca bo sam instalację ją częściowo robiłem.
Handlarzem w najmniejszej części nie jestem i uważam zdanie handlowca jako najmniej godne zaufania (po producencie, wykonawcy i użytkowniku). Jemu to musi najbardziej zależeć na przekonaniu do swojego produktu i on ma opinię największego opowiadcza bajek (z wymienionego grona).

----------


## boguslaw

Ok zbigmor   :Lol:   SORRY!!!
Masz rację....

A z tezami przytoczonej wypowiedzi zgadzam się w 100%, bo to mój własny tekst, choć pisany kilka lat temu.......
Dzisiaj pewnie coś bym tam jeszcze dodał...

Aha! 
Nie jestem handlowcem.

Jestem lekarzem, który czasem coś wyprodukuje, w wolnej chwili...

----------


## zbigmor

> Ok zbigmor    SORRY!!!
> Masz rację....
> 
> A z tezami przytoczonej wypowiedzi zgadzam się w 100%, bo to mój własny tekst, choć pisany kilka lat temu.......
> Dzisiaj pewnie coś bym tam jeszcze dodał...
> 
> Aha! 
> Nie jestem handlowcem.
> 
> Jestem lekarzem, który czasem coś wyprodukuje, w wolnej chwili...



No właśnie się zdziwiłem bo z innych wątków pamiętam, że jesteś lekarzem, nie zwolennikiem podłogówki.  :smile:

----------


## Depi

> Skoro piszesz, że miedź nie jest zła, i zgadzasz się jak piszesz z tezami przytoczonej przeze mnie wypowiedzi ............................to właściwie o co Ci chodzi?
> Nie potrafisz się powstrzymać, żeby mi dokopać?
> Uważasz się za kogoś lepszego i obiektywnego?
> Jak się mają twoje wstawki do tematu wątku?
> Przydają się do czegoś czytającym?
> Są dobre? pożyteczne?


Boguś - nie denerwuj się tak i nie obrażaj mnie. Wydaję mi się, że żadnych inwektyw pod Twoim adresem nie wyprodukowałem. Wstydzisz się, tego co robisz czy co? Regulusy są fajne - nie musisz sie ukrywać. Moja wypowiedź była prosta - ujawnij się! Tylko tyle - czy to Cię obraża jakoś, czy co? W prawie anglosaskim jest coś takiego jak declaration of interest - należy ujawnić swój interes w danej sprawie. Nie dyskwalifikuje to nikogo, ale musi być ujawnione. Zabierasz akurat na forum głoś w tematach związanych z ogrzewaniem i chwała Ci - w sumie Twoja branża, więc jesteś fachowiec. To, że promujesz rozwiązania, które sprzedajesz nie znaczy, że nie masz racji, albo że kłamiesz itp. Ale Twoje słowa powinny być czytane z pewnym dystansem - nawet nieświadomie będziesz formułował wypowiedź w korzystny dla siebie sposób.

Twoja wypowiedź nie była "krótka, kilkulinijkowa". To sążnisty elaborat i z całą pewnością zmieściłoby się parę słów krytycznych wobec miedzi jako materiału do instalacji CO. Czy może nie ma takich?

Co prawda ja nie jestem fachowcem (w tej branży), więc moje wypowiedzi są "niedobre" i "niepożyteczne", ale żeby zawrzeć trochę treści merytorycznej w poście powiem czemu JA zrobiłem z PP:

- taniej
- łatwiej (argument ważny dla wykonujących coś samemu).
- co wynika z poprzedniego TRUDNIEJ TO SCHRZANIĆ! (to, że prawidłowo zrobiona instalacja z miedzi nie będzie przeciekać, to fakt, ale kto zagwarantuje, że ją prawidłowo zrobią? PP zgrzeje dziecko)
- PP jest gorszym przewodnikiem cieplnym

Czy to są ważne argumenty? Dla mnie tak. Dlatego moim zdaniem FACHOWA wypowiedź powinna zawsze zawierać ZA i PRZECIW, bo gdyby było rozwiązanie idealne, to by wszyscy je stosowali. Jak jakieś jest idealne, to zazwyczaj jest drogie itd.

Ergo - obiektywizm ex definitione nie istnieje materialnie , bo odbieramy świat subiektywnie poprzez aparat poznawczy, ale jest to pewien ideał, do którego można starać się zbliżać.

A na zlot jednak Cię serdecznie zapraszam - na żywo nie jestem taki straszny  :smile:

----------


## boguslaw

Jakoś nie zauważyłem Depi byś innych wzywał do opiniowania jednocześnie Za i Przeciw, byś innych wzyywał do obiektywizmu.
Czym zasłużyłem sobie na Twoje wyróżnienie w tym względzie?

Wyrażam poglądy "politycznie niepoprawne" na tym forum.
Istnieje i doradza na nim w najlepsze wielu samouków związanych biznesowo z rozmaitymi produktami.....

Zajadłość atakowania mnie i zwalczania mojego punktu widzenia przez fachowców reprezentujących inne produkty + różnych dupków, którzy chcą im się podlizać, utwierdza mnie jedynie w przekonaniu, że mam sporo argumentów za tym by pisać czasem coś na forum.
Kontrargumenty dają mi wgląd w tok myślenia co poniektórych i wskazują na moje własnew luki... Errare...
Jako humanista i człowiek bardzo zajęty, mam problem w odpowiednim przekazaniu swoich tez czytelnikom o wykształceniu stricte technicznym.
Może się poprawię...choć często myślę, że nie warto się produkować dla kogoś, kto prezentuje tak wielki ładunek zwyczajnej złej woli....

Wiem, że w wielu kwestiach, co do których trzeba upływu czasu, by je
udowodnić, mam rację. I to mi na dzisiaj wystarcza. 
Moja cicha satysfakcja, choć osobiście nie lubię, gdy ktoś mówi: a nie mówiłem!

----------


## supergrzejniki

bez względu na rodzaj instalacji w celu zainstalowania grzejników polecam zakup zaworów z gwintem zewnętrznym GZ i do tego adaptery (przejściówki). Często zdarza się, że zawory dekoracyjne mają dziwne gwinty - tzn inne niż 1/2 "  np 19x24 - i wtedy zaczyna się Meksyk i kombinacje alpejskie...

----------


## mr6319

Może tu mi ktoś podpowie:

Jak prawidłowo ułożyć instalację CO w miedzi na takim stropie (kleina):



Czy najpierw rozłożyć folię, styro, folię i na to dopiero rurki i wylewka czy jakoś inaczej?
Pod parterem na całości jest piwnica (będzie ogrzewana ale bardzo mało).

----------


## supergrzejniki

witam,

ładna fotka - to wygląda jak po rodzinnej  imprezie... - a instalację to proponuję położyć normalnie...w podłodze...

----------


## mariobros35

> Może tu mi ktoś podpowie:
> 
> Jak prawidłowo ułożyć instalację CO w miedzi na takim stropie (kleina):
> 
> 
> 
> Czy najpierw rozłożyć folię, styro, folię i na to dopiero rurki i wylewka czy jakoś inaczej?
> Pod parterem na całości jest piwnica (będzie ogrzewana ale bardzo mało).


Jeżeli miało być to doprowadzenie rur do grzejników to proponował bym pod sufitem piwnicy porządnie ocieplić otuliną a następnie przez strop do każdego z grzejników

----------


## mr6319

> *supergrzejniki** napisał:*
> ładna fotka - to wygląda jak po rodzinnej imprezie...


Dziś już jest wszystko pod tynkiem i zapewniam, że już wyglada lepiej...




> *mariobros35** napisał:*
> Jeżeli miało być to doprowadzenie rur do grzejników to proponował bym pod sufitem piwnicy porządnie ocieplić otuliną a następnie przez strop do każdego z grzejników


Od jakiegoś czasu też mi taka myśl chodzi po głowie...

----------


## gazio

Ja osobiści skłąniałbym się ku miedzi. Widziałem źle wykonaną instalację z tworzywa i w trakcie eksploatacji piknie się powyginała.

----------


## szyjka

A ja poprawiałem już i z miedzi i z pp, przyznam że poprawki łatwiej było wykonać na pp.

Co do wyboru technologi to w praktyce i tak decyduje cena, czas i umiejętności tzw. "fachowca".

A powyginała się bo nie uwzględniono rozszerzalności cieplnej:

Rozszerzalność termiczna mm/m·K
polietylen sieciowany PeX 0,18
polipropylen PP-R 0,15
polipropylen PP-R stabi 0,030
polietylen PeX-Al-PeX 0,025
miedź Cu 0,017
stal - 0,012

Która przy zwykłym pp jest znaczna i wymaga zastosowania kompensacji.

----------


## HeXoda

Witam.
Miałem dokladnie takie samo pytanie jak na poczatku dyskusji.
Wypowiedz Boguslawa calkowicie mnie zadowala.
Niepotrzebnie robicie smietnik w tym temacie.
Poza Boguslawem nikt nie raczyl wypowiedziec obszernie swojej opinii, wiec dyskusja jest bezprzedmiotowa.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Mushasi

Każdy z tych systemów ma swoje wady jak i dobra strony 
Jednak podstawowa zasada rur miedzianych nie mogą być łączenia pod posadzką i bezpośrednio w betonie (korozja miedzi )

----------


## fenix2

*"Instalacja CO- rury miedziane czy plastikowe"*

A ja mówię że od kotła do rozdzielaczy ocynk.  :big tongue:

----------


## turra1

Mam pytanie;co jakiś czas którys z lutów puszcza i zaczyna kapać(czyzby za wysoka temperatura).Na razie zacisnąłem prowizorycznie opaską.Nadmienię że tydzień temu kapało z sąsiedniego lutu i zostało to poprawione.Czy konieczne jest użycie tzw twardego lutu?

----------


## mariobros35

jedna sprawa to że nie powinno się łączyć stali ocynkowanej z miedzą natomiast inna jest taka że kapie zapewne dlatego że podczas lutowania  miedzi nie zachowano  czystości połączenia chodzi o czyszczenie miedzi i gradowanie zadziorów  oraz nie zadbano o odpowiednią temperaturę rur podczas lutowania i mógł powstać  tag zwany zimny lut pojęcie tarze stosowane w lutowaniu przewodów elektrycznych

----------


## turra1

Czystość i temperatura lutowania były w porządku,próba cisnieniowa 2,5bar ok.Natomiast problemy pojawiaja się po kilku dniach palenia(prawdopodobnie pojawiaja sie tam wibracje badź duże (że tak to nazwe zmiany długosci)na wskutek zmian temperatury.Nigdzie indziej na instalacji tak się nie dzieje tylko przy samym kotle.Ponawiam pytanie czy takie połaczenie ma racje bytu czy trzeba ten pierwszy odcinek wymienic na np.stalowy?

----------


## fenix2

Możliwe że podczas palenia pod wpływem temperatury powstają naprężenia i strzela w najsłabszym punkcie czyli na lucię.
Dlaczego masz ten kawałek z miedzi skoro z pieca masz rurkę stalową i przy naczyniu masz ocynk??

----------


## turra1

fenix2;
Wiesz co sam sie zastanawiam,pewnie dlatego że łatwiej było zrobić (zlutować) niż skręcać ocynk(ściana tego nie ułatwiała,pewnie trzeba by załozyc drugi śrubunek)itd.ale w obecnej sytuacji nie wiem czy tego nie bedę zmuszony przerobić.A że tak zapytam bezpośrednio-co bys zrobił w mojej sytuacji?

----------


## fenix2

Wywalił to i zrobił z rur stalowych. Nie za cienka ta rurka miedziana  jak na wyjście z pieca?

----------


## edde

moment, jeżeli to c.o. i z pieca to tam ocynku wcale bycnie powinno tylko czarna stal i czarne kształtki
wywal to wszystko, zrób przynajmniej1-1,5 stalą i będzie ok

----------


## turra1

????????
A to nie rozumiem.W instalacji C.O.nie może być kształtek ocynkowanych???

----------


## kajmanxxl

> moment, jeżeli to c.o. i z pieca to tam ocynku wcale bycnie powinno tylko czarna stal i czarne kształtki
> wywal to wszystko, zrób przynajmniej1-1,5 stalą i będzie ok


dobra rada, bo jak patrzę na te luty to mi się rzygać chce, w tej kwestii Boguś miał by rację lepiej z plastiku to zrobić, bo to materiał dla Laików niewiele można zepsuć, ale tylko tyle UWAŻAM ŻE MIEDŹ JEST NAJLEPSZYM MATERIAŁEM DO INSTALACJI DOMOWYCH, czytając ten wątek wyłapałem kilka zarzutów w stosunku do miedzi np. że nie można jej zalewać betonem odpowiadam pytaniem, a kto teraz kładzie rurki bez otuliny????

----------


## fenix2

Ja by nie stosował PEX w tym miejscu bo jak się woda zagotuje to może być problem.

Czarna rura jest tańsza i najlepiej z niej ale ocynk tez możesz spokojnie zastosować jeżeli temperatura  ciągła nie będzie przekraczać 60'C. 
Ze zdjęcie widziałem że i tak masz już elementy w ocynku wykonane więc ten kawałek nie robi różnicy. .

----------


## turra1

fenix 2
No temperatura napewno będzie przekraczać 60C,albo często będzie dokładnie tyle wynosić.Nadmienię że te poskrecane trojaki ocynkowane to pozostałosc po wczesniejszym piecu i po 7latach montując to w innym miejscu nie zauważyłem aby coś było z nimi nie tak.A woda przy starym piecu zagotowana była z 10razy

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli chcesz wodę gotować to najlepiej w garnku, a tak poważnie to tylko miedź i stal możesz użyć stal tańsza czy ocynk czy czarna to nieważne, tylko dobrze podwiń gwinty najlepiej starymi dobrymi konopiami

----------


## fenix2

> fenix 2
> No temperatura napewno będzie przekraczać 60C,albo często będzie dokładnie tyle wynosić.Nadmienię że te poskrecane trojaki ocynkowane to pozostałosc po wczesniejszym piecu i po 7latach montując to w innym miejscu nie zauważyłem aby coś było z nimi nie tak.A woda przy starym piecu zagotowana była z 10razy


Zagotowanie może nie wytrzymać PEX.
A dla ocynku utrzymywanie przez długi czas temp. powyżej 60'C może być szkodliwe. 
Jeżeli masz nowy piec za sterownikiem to pewnie będzie palił na 50-60'C.

----------


## kajmanxxl

ale za nim się za to zabierzesz to wklej fotkę większej części tej twojej instalacji przy piecu, bo z tego co widzę to za dobrze to nie wygląda

----------


## turra1

Dzięki za poradę.
Będe musiał tak zrobic bo kapie cały czas zwłaszcza jak trochę przystygnie.Pytałem tu i tam i chyba znam powód takich lutów.Ano polutowałem to spoiwem do lutowanie elektroniki(inna mieszanka cyny z kalafonia niz ta do lutowania rur instalacyjnych )Taki zonk iteraz będę musiał przerabiać i to pewnie jutro.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Zagotowanie nie może nie wytrzymać PEX.
> A dla ocynku utrzymywanie przez długi czas temp. powyżej 60'C może być szkodliwe. 
> Jeżeli masz nowy piec za sterownikiem to pewnie będzie palił na 50-60'C.


uzasadnij dlaczego dla ocynku powyżej 60 jest szkodliwe

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dzięki za poradę.
> Będe musiał tak zrobic bo kapie cały czas zwłaszcza jak trochę przystygnie.Pytałem tu i tam i chyba znam powód takich lutów.Ano polutowałem to spoiwem do lutowanie elektroniki(inna mieszanka cyny z kalafonia niz ta do lutowania rur instalacyjnych )Taki zonk iteraz będę musiał przerabiać i to pewnie jutro.


brzuch mnie, boli śmiać się nie mogę, ale szczerość jest dużo warta, więc czekam na tą fotkę, a jakim palnikiem to lutowałeś pytam bo jak masz przyzwoity palnik to da się te złączki rozlutować i zrobić to odnowa, i oczywiście dlatego ci te złącza ciekły

----------


## turra1

Instalacja w domu bez piwnic tak że kocioł stoi na poziomie innych pokoi.obydwie rurki zasilanie i powrót rozprowadzone dwiema nitkami na wysokosci 10-15cm nad poziomem podłogi,a iżeby jeszcze dołozyc to układ oczywiście zamkniety. :tongue:

----------


## turra1

Nie wiem czy będę się bawił w poprawki bo to rozlutować wyczyscić,itd no a przede wszystkim spuscic 150l wody i po zalutowaniu i ponownym zalaniu znowu sie rozczarować-nie mam na to nerwów.Rurki juz się gwintują.No a palnik mam taki

----------


## kajmanxxl

to gdzie jest umiejscowione naczynie membranowe (ten czerwony zbiornik) niema znaczenia, za to ważne jest by było jak najmniej kolanek bo to niepotrzebne opory, na naczyniu membranowym chyba jest zawór bezpieczeństwa (nie widać dokładnie na zięciu) upewnij się czy rurka przelewowa niema czasami zredukowanej średnicy bo to poważny błąd, jakiej średnicy są te rurki od pieca do zbiornika i nitek????? reszta jak na samoróbkę przejdzie

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Nie wiem czy będę się bawił w poprawki bo to rozlutować wyczyscić,itd no a przede wszystkim spuscic 150l wody i po zalutowaniu i ponownym zalaniu znowu sie rozczarować-nie mam na to nerwów.Rurki juz się gwintują.No a palnik mam taki


dobry palnik ale jak wolisz to skręcić to niema sprawy

----------


## fenix2

> uzasadnij dlaczego dla ocynku powyżej 60 jest szkodliwe


Według badań w temperaturze do 50stC cynk tworzy przyczepną warstwę, dającą dobrą ochronę metalu. 
W temperaturze  powyżej 55stC warstwa cynku traci  przyczepność a jej działanie ochronne słabnie. 
Dodatkowo powyżej 70stC następuje zmiana biegunowości pary Zn-Fe na niekorzyść żelaza.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Według badań w temperaturze do 50stC cynk tworzy przyczepną warstwę, dającą dobrą ochronę metalu. 
> W temperaturze  powyżej 55stC warstwa cynku traci  przyczepność a jej działanie ochronne słabnie. 
> Dodatkowo powyżej 70stC następuje zmiana biegunowości pary Zn-Fe na niekorzyść żelaza.


o tym nie wiedziałem, dzięki za informację jak byś mógł podrzucić jakiś link na ten temat to bym był bardzo wdzięczny

----------


## turra1

:smile: 


> Dodatkowo powyżej 70stC następuje zmiana biegunowości pary Zn-Fe na niekorzyść żelaza.


U mnie żelazo i cynk to porządne atomy.żelazo sie nie gniewa że ma niekorzyść powyzej 70'C.

----------


## turra1

Bedzie???

----------


## fenix2

> Bedzie???


Musi.  :big grin:

----------


## Arkaszka

Łatwiej i taniej  można wykonać instalacje z bora, właściwie trudno coś zepsuć, instalacja miedziana jest jak dla mnie żywotniejsza, ale wymaga umiejętności lutowania.

----------


## fenix2

> Łatwiej i taniej  można wykonać instalacje z bora, właściwie trudno coś zepsuć, instalacja miedziana jest jak dla mnie żywotniejsza, ale wymaga umiejętności lutowania.


Jest żywotna jeżeli pracuje odpowiednich warunkach.

----------


## edde

> Łatwiej i taniej  można wykonać instalacje z bora, właściwie trudno coś zepsuć, instalacja miedziana jest jak dla mnie żywotniejsza, ale wymaga umiejętności lutowania.


kolejny rewelacyjny pomysł: kocioł na paliwo stałe podłączyć PP ...

----------


## kajmanxxl

> kolejny rewelacyjny pomysł: kocioł na paliwo stałe podłączyć PP ...


myślę że trzeba wypuścić tych "ekspertów" niech zobaczą co cię stanie w tej sytuacji, a potem tylko na posty o ratunek odpisywać czytajcie forum bo na pewno wiele razy to napisano że niewolno

----------


## chris_w

> Bedzie???


A ja się tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam - po co tyle kolanek wstawiałeś jak mogłeś z pieca pojechać prosto w górę i na wysokości trójnika jednym kolanem 90*  polecieć do tegoż trójnika - wcześniej go odpowiednio przekręcając?

----------


## turra1

do chris_w



> A ja się tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam - po co tyle kolanek wstawiałeś jak mogłeś z pieca pojechać prosto w górę i na wysokości trójnika jednym kolanem 90* polecieć do tegoż trójnika - wcześniej go odpowiednio przekręcając?


A w jaki to cudowny sposób można taki trójnik jak to nazywasz "odpowiednio przekręcić"jak od góry i od dołu wkrecony jest w instalacje i to 7 lat temu?na drodze rurki z jednym kolankiem ponadto  stanęło by naczynie przeponowe(patrz zdjęcie).Nie chciałem wszystkiego porozkręcać i składac od nowa bo to musiało byc zrobione szybko (temperatura mocno ujemna była na zęwnątrz).A i jedno z tych "kolanek" to śrubunek.toby było tyle wyjasnien,ale jak co nie wiesz jeszcze to pytaj. :smile:

----------


## una

Mnie instalator powiedział, że w przypadku miedzi woda może mieć metaliczny smak. Rury plastikowe pokrywają się  z kolei  jakąś śliską mazią. I bądź tu mądry  ..  

Swoją drogą - co to za maź?

----------


## fenix2

> Mnie instalator powiedział, że w przypadku miedzi woda może mieć metaliczny smak. Rury plastikowe pokrywają się  z kolei  jakąś śliską mazią. I bądź tu mądry  ..  
> 
> Swoją drogą - co to za maź?


Chyba jakaś flora bakteryjna rozwija się na powierzchni wew. rury.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Chyba jakaś flora bakteryjna rozwija się na powierzchni wew. rury.


zdarza się ale to zależy od wody nie od rury, dajcie wodą do zbadania w laboratorium, wodociągi miejskie lub sanepid takie badania wykonuje

----------


## una

u nas będzie  z wodociągu

----------


## kajmanxxl

jak z wodociągu to nigdy nie spotkałem się z jakimiś śliskimi maziami  wewnątrz rury, a co do tego metalicznego smaku z miedzi to najlepiej  wyskocz do sąsiadki która ma instalację z miedzi i sama spróbuj jak smakuje, bo profesjonalny instalator nie powinien mówić w ten sposób gdyż smak jest indywidualnym odczuciem każdego człowieka, a jak nie umie wykonać instalacji z miedzi to wymyśla jakieś bzdury

----------


## Isildur

Ja polecam rury typu  pexa firmy tece wytrzymują 120stopni i 16 atmosfer , łatwo się z nimi pracuje (jedynym mankamentem jest cenna cała instalacja wychodzi porównywalnie do instalacji miedzianej ) , znów kotłownie najlepiej robić miedzią , miedz jest solidna i estetyczna , a co do opini rozciekania się miedzi , według mnie są bezsensowne !

----------


## orasje

Ciekawa dyskusja ale...panowie gdyby tak podsumować, ja za parę dni kładę tzn. hydraulik kładzie instalację w całym domu i zapytał jakie chcę mieć rury...czy mozna pokusić się o doradzenie mi jakiego materiału użyć, czy miedzi, czy tworzywa?...dom ogrzewany bedzie piecem jednofunkcyjnym na gaz jak i woda oczywiście, w domu podłogówka i w piwnicy grzejniki...proszę o poradę jak Wy byście teraz  zrobili bazując na doswiadczeniach...dziękuję

----------


## kajmanxxl

jak przeczytałeś cały temat o wiesz że niema nigdy jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, przy piecu gazowym możesz zastosować wszystko a co wybierzesz to twoja sprawa

----------


## orasje

Dzięki..wiem, że co wybiorę to moja sprawa ale gdybyś mógł napisać co Ty byś wybrał na moim miejscu bazując na doświadczeniu to trochę by mi pomogło...Pozdro

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dzięki..wiem, że co wybiorę to moja sprawa ale gdybyś mógł napisać co Ty byś wybrał na moim miejscu bazując na doświadczeniu to trochę by mi pomogło...Pozdro


w domu tylko miedź, bo najstarsza i najbardziej sprawdzona, na pętle podłogówki kisan też już sporo czasu na rynku, a do ziemi PE

----------


## edde

> Dzięki..wiem, że co wybiorę to moja sprawa ale gdybyś mógł napisać co Ty byś wybrał na moim miejscu bazując na doświadczeniu to trochę by mi pomogło...Pozdro


 wodociąg zewnętrzny - PE
instalacja wodna wewnętrzna - PP i PP-stabi (cwu)
kanaliza PCV
c.o. - miedź
podłogówka pex-al-pex lub pex-al-pert, ja wybrałem wavina, w grę wchodził też kan-therm
rozdzielacze podłogówki- kan-therm

----------


## orasje

OK, to już coś, teraz tylko zapytam hudraulika czy czuje się dobrze w tych technologiach i do roboty. Oczywiście jak radziliście z dala od chińszczyzny i supermarketów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## turra1

z

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Pytanko takie odnośnie całej instalacji miedzianej ( bez podłogówki) jak prawidłowo powina wyglądać instalacja? gdzie prowadzić instalację miedzianą CO (tzn. jaka grubość styropianu na podłogę w przypadku miedzi, jak izolować, jaka grubość wylewki itp.)

----------


## Łukasz80

> jak przeczytałeś cały temat o wiesz że niema nigdy jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, przy piecu gazowym możesz zastosować wszystko a co wybierzesz to twoja sprawa


mam w związku z tym pytanie:

na dzień dzisiejszy planuję piec gazowy dwufunkcyjny, a dodatkowo zapobiegawczo w kotłowni mam przygotowany drugi komin do podłączenia pieca węglowego w przyszłości, gdyby były problemy z gazem lub ceną. Czy jeśli zrobię instalacje w całym domu z alupexa to będzie to błąd?  Nie nadaje się do pieca na węgiel?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Błędem to nie będzie, ale w takim wypadku trzeba zastosować zabezpieczenia przed puszeniem wrzątku w taką instalację między innymi np. zawór 4d.




> gdzie prowadzić instalację miedzianą CO (tzn. jaka grubość  styropianu na podłogę w przypadku miedzi, jak izolować, jaka grubość  wylewki itp.)


Co masz na myśli ?

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Może mało precyzyjnie się wyraziłem :smile:  więc:
Jak prawidłowo powinna wyglądać instalacja CO z miedzi zakładając że nigdzie nie będzie podłogówki (tylko grzejniki), więc: 
- jakie powinny być warstwy izolacji na chudzikau?
- jakie powinny być warstwy styropianu (parter i poddasze)
- gdzie powinny znajdować się rurki miedziane w której warstwie izolacji
- czy rurki miedziane powinny być dodatkowo izolowane (koszulkami)
- jakiej grubości powinny być wylewki

----------


## tomasziolkowski

A ja obstawiam jednak PEX'a.

----------

